# [xorg-server] X no arrancan [cerrado]

## Theasker

Después de un apagado por ssh con halt llego hoy por la noche y no me arrancan las X. Se queda la pantalla en negro y ... creo que es consecuencia de algún lío con los ratones, si, he dicho "los", ya que mi hijo el otro día conectó otro ratón a la vez del que ya tengo, pero ... funcionaba todo perfectamente pero ... al ver el /var/log/Xorg.0.log y al hacer un Crl + Alt + F1 veo el resultado de hacer startx y parece que es algo de un dispositivo conectado por usb.

He probado cambiando cosas de mi xorg.conf como añadir todos los dispositivos que detecta el xorg y ponerle donde lo localiza con MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*", pero no me funciona, y no se muy bien ya para donde tirar. El xorg inicial desde cual partí fue este.

Gracias anticipadas por la ayuda

----------

## agdg

Hace poco tuve un problema similar al que comentas. Y al igual que a ti, el log de xorg reflejaba la carga y posterior "descarga" de evdev. Por ello supuse que el problema se debía a un problema con los drivers de x11; y efectivamente tras recompilar los drivers de x11, todo volvió a la normalidad. 

Prueba a recompilar los siguientes paquetes, porque aparentemente tienes el mismo problema.

```
emerge -lq x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev x11-base/xorg-drivers
```

Suerte.

----------

## Theasker

No he podido probarlo hasta ahora, ya que a lo largo del dia tengo conexión ssh para poder compilar y de to pero ... no he estado hasta ahora delante del ordenador para hacer un startx.

No ha funcionado. Sigue el mismo problema. Ya había pensado en hacer un emerge system o ... un emerge -e world pero no creo que funcione. No se muy bien por donde tirar o cual puede ser la causa.

----------

## esteban_conde

Cambia nvidia por nv, si es eso vuelve a instalar nvidia-drivers.

----------

## gringo

que pasa si añades :

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

Option "AllowEmpthyInput" "false"
```

a la sección ServerFlags ??

ojo, que con esto le estás diciendo a las X que los dispositivos input y demás los estás configurado tu y que no configure nada automáticamente despues de haberlo contectado. En tu caso no debería ser problema porque tienes un xorg.conf. 

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

He reinstalado otra vez los nvidia-drivers y nada, he puesto en el xorg que estoy probando lo que dices tu gringo pero nada, tampoco funciona.

Pongo la salida del log y la salida por consola al hacer startx.

----------

## esteban_conde

Me remito a mi anterior post ya que de esa forma se arreglo un fallo que tuve igual que el tuyo, al menos los logs eran iguales.

El motivo de tener que poner nv en vez de nvidia en xorg.conf es para que no intente cargar el driver nvidia al menos es la conclusión a la que llegué (puede que no acertadamente, pero lo hice así por descarte), de esa forma no hay activo ningun driver de nvidia a la hora de compilar, es más es posible que antes hiciera un emerge -C nvidia-drivers para limpiar seguido de emerge nvidia-drivers.

----------

## Theasker

no he sustituido nvidia por nv porque si es lo que tu decías servia con reinstalar nvidia con un emerge nvidia-drivers y eso es lo que he hecho:

```
# emerge -C && emerge nvidia-drivers
```

pero sigue todo igual

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> no he sustituido nvidia por nv porque si es lo que tu decías servia con reinstalar nvidia con un emerge nvidia-drivers y eso es lo que he hecho

 

No es eso lo que te decia, aunque no te deja entrar en las Xs lo mas seguro es que te haya cargado el modulo "nvidia", prueba a hacer lsmod | grep nvidia y si está cargado mata cualquier proceso que tenga que ver con las Xs && rmmod nvidia, luego compila.

----------

## Theasker

Ya he encontrado lo que era. Ni los drivers ni la configuración del xorg.conf. El directorio home estaba lleno  :Sad: .

Siento haberos hecho perder el tiempo por una chorrada asi.

Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda

----------

